# DSL Paketverlust Test



## -Kerby- (15. März 2015)

Hallo PCGH-User,

Wollte meine Leitung mal auf Paketverlust
prüfen, sowie deren Qualität.

Was ich mit dem Thread erreichen will:
Leitung checken lassen durch i-ein Programm
oder anderweitiges und euch mal drüber schauen lassen und um eure Meinung bitten.

Bin mir unsicher, aber glaube, dass ich Paketverluste habe und in diesem Falle müsste
ich es ja bei der Telekom melden.
Sehe das manchmal in CS:GO.

Unabhängig davon, möchte ich aber auch
Allgemein kontrollieren, ob alles in Ordnung ist.

Welche Programme, Anwendungen soll
ich dazu nutzen und wie soll ich verfahren?

Info: IP basierte Telekom DSL Leitung 6000
Router: Speedport W724V Typ A

Grüsse Kerby


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. März 2015)

Hi. Suche bei YouTube mtu fix dann wirst du fündig.


----------



## -Kerby- (15. März 2015)

Danke, schau ich mir an!
Scheint aber ein Fix zu sein?
Ich will erstmal die Leitung austesten


----------



## K3n$! (15. März 2015)

Um den Paketverlust zu testen, müsste eigentlich schon ein konstanter Ping-Befehl zu einem zuverlässigen Server ausreichend sein.
Dazu öffnest du die Konsole und gibst unter Windows "ping google.de -t" ein und bestätigst mit Enter. Das läuft solange bis du mit 
Strg+C das Ganze abbrichst. Danach wird dir eine Statistik angezeigt. Alternativ kannst du mit "-n [Anzahl]" eine feste Anzahl eingeben.

Edit: Unter Linux sieht das z.B. so aus:


```
--- heise.de ping statistics ---
259 packets transmitted, 255 received, 1% packet loss, time 258369ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 42.762/48.173/138.667/11.114 ms
```

Bin gerade am Notebook (WLAN) und per VPN verbunden. Daher ist meine Verbindung nicht ganz so zuverlässig.


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. März 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Danke, schau ich mir an!
> Scheint aber ein Fix zu sein?
> Ich will erstmal die Leitung austesten


Damit kannst du auch deine Leitung testen.

Oder auf speedtest.net


----------



## keinnick (15. März 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Welche Programme, Anwendungen soll
> ich dazu nutzen und wie soll ich verfahren?



ping, tracert, pathping... einfach mit der Zieladresse in die Eingabeaufforderung eingeben.

Beispiel: tracert google.de 

Oder besser: WinMTR | SourceForge.net


----------



## -Kerby- (15. März 2015)

So, hier einige Ergebnisse und alle per Wlan:

*Auf heise.de*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Speedtest.net by Ookla*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pingtest.net von Ookla funktioniert bei mir leider nicht richtig.
Beim Test von Packet loss kommt eine Fehlermeldung, obwohl alles eingerichtet ist ohne iwelche
Einschränkungen, also Java erlaubt und Firewall geregelt. Will aber i-wie nicht.

Hier noch weitere Informationen von der Engineer-Seite des Speedports:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. Dann scheint der Loss bei CS:GO, denn ich manchmal habe,
mit weit entfernten Servern zu tun. Gut, loss ist Ingame nicht immer, aber bei einem hohen Ping
konnte ich das manchmal sehen und wusste nicht, ob das etwas mit mir oder dem Server zu tun hat.

Grüße
Kerby


----------



## K3n$! (15. März 2015)

Ich würde meinen, dass das wohl meistens dann an zu geringer Bandbreite liegt. 
Die 2 Mbit/s können schnell mal ausgelastet sein, sodass es dann zu Paketverlust kommt.
Da kann man zwar etwas entgegenwirken, aber ganz verhindern kann man das natürlich nur 
mit mehr Bandbreite (was leichter gesagt als getan ist)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. März 2015)

Er hat aber 8 mbit.


----------



## -Kerby- (15. März 2015)

Um genau zu sein, habe ich 6.6 Mbit (durch Speedtest ausgelesen).
Wahrscheinlich meint er den Upload von 2Mbit, aber der ist doch nicht so stark relevant beim Gamen,
oder doch?


----------



## K3n$! (15. März 2015)

Ohh, da hab ich wohl in der falschen Spalte geguckt. 
8 Mbit/s sollten eigentlich reichen, 2 Mbit/s Upload alle male. 
Dann dürfte das mit dem packet loss auf Probleme mit dem Server oder eben kurze WLAN Aussetzer zurückzuführen sein.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. März 2015)

Würde auch auf WLAN tippen. Auch der maximale Ping von 148ms.. bei 40 Pings zu heise schwanke ich zwischen 14 und 21 via WLAN.


----------



## -Kerby- (17. März 2015)

Ja, der maximale Ping von 148 passiert nur ganz kurz (bei 2-3 Anforderungen) und klingt dann wieder komplett ab auf den
Durchschnittswert. Das kann gut möglich auch am Wlan liegen, leider kann ich aber kein Kabel direkt verlegen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. März 2015)

Dann kann es auch ein Virenscanner sein der im Hintergrund zugreift. WLAN steht in den Windows Energieeinstellungen auf Höchstleistung?


----------



## -Kerby- (18. März 2015)

Dann wohl ganz sicher der Virenscanner, nämlich Avira Free.

Jap, ist auf Höchstleistung.


----------



## Silberfussel (18. März 2015)

Du kannst auch mit dem Programm Ping Plotter auch mal beim spielen überprüfen ob und wo Paketverluste auftreten.


----------

